#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [影片] 「地球最大的危機!Keroro龍降臨是也!」(11/29新增)

## 雷德托爾

KEROROR大電影4 擊侵 龍之戰士 

2009年3月上映

官網http://www.keroro-movie.net/

這次的劇情和龍有關喔~~

故事大鋼

在某一日，世界各地出現了被稱為「龍之尾」這種無法解釋的巨大物體。為了查明真相，Keroro小隊分別在紐約、巴黎、雪梨、坦尚尼亞和內東京市調查。可是，Tamama卻在巴黎失蹤了!得知這消息的Keroro小隊，立刻趕往法國著名的世界文化遺產聖米歇爾山。就在這裏，神秘法國少女紫苑突然出現? 

下圖和模型為新登場人物

紫苑/錫安/西恩（） 
出生於法國的富豪家，是桃華小時的朋友。持有「龍之書」，可使其他人變成龍。

Keroro龍 
受「龍之書」影響而出現的Keroro進化個體，能力不明。 

KERORO居然會變成龍阿!?

還挺帥的

尤其是肥肥的肚肚~好萌阿~~~~~!!! 

希望不要被KERORO的搞笑功力弄得ㄧ點都沒有龍的威嚴了 囧 

PS 好想要那隻龍的模型(鼻血)

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

噗噗...
keroro變成龍(汗
但是的確還蠻好看的
喜歡肥肥壯壯的龍+1 (??

----------


## 天

keroro變成龍
還挺帥的+1
不隻到好不好看~

----------


## 獨愛白龍

可是他還是Keroro....

----------


## 雷德托爾

目前還不知道這頭龍是真的從KERORO進化成的

還是像上ㄧ部電影版裡的黑KERORO那樣 

是因為KERORO接觸到的東西 所以才會有這種外表

總而言之~有龍就不錯啦~~~(大心)

----------


## 阿翔

之前的KERORO電影板都沒看…
不過他要變成龍倒是很有趣，
但是模型中的那個龍頭怎麼好像有點怪怪的=.="
只是應該會很好看就是啦，
期待ing~

----------


## 涼

很難想像KERORO變身成龍的畫面阿  :Shocked:  
不過變身完後的樣子還不錯看呢
期待ing

----------


## REACH

唔!!!

好可愛好可愛好可愛(誤)

應該說好帥才對XDDD

不知道什麼時候才會上映

----------


## 龍龍

哈哈~~^W^
哇~那這集一定要去看!!!
哇~想不到~

Keroro可以變成龍!!!
不知道~~中途還會不會有搞笑畫面!!?XD

----------


## 雷德托爾

新情報! 

原來不只是KERORO而已

KERORO小隊的每位成員都能變成龍耶~

每隻都好帥阿!!

這集一定要看阿!!

----------


## 步

哇,不知不覺發出Keroro的共鳴(青蛙

真是太棒的情報了!!


步步最喜歡的是塔瑪瑪...蝌蚪是也W

沒想到都變成*龍*了!!

----------


## 狼尾

哇阿嗚
有可愛又帥
話說Tamama
沒有腳的比較好看XDD
不過....甚麼時候才會出= =''
終於Keroro有比較可看性的電影了
我開玩笑的XDD

----------


## 迷思

要不是擺在一起，
我絕對不會相信那隻龍是Kururu!!!!
說真的Tamama變成龍時，
在Keroro小隊裡最好看。(衝擊波發射吧!!)

說到變成龍，比較期待看到Giroro他哥變成龍的樣子。
(慘了，忘名，好像有u就是了。)

----------


## wingwolf

變成龍 帥多了！
以前是可愛，現在是霸氣了^^

不過想想……
以Keroro的性格
變成龍會發生什麽事情啊……

----------


## 第七狼

雖然我沒有再看
不過keroro變成龍還蠻帥的~

----------


## 狼尾

> 要不是擺在一起，
> 我絕對不會相信那隻龍是Kururu!!!!
> 說真的Tamama變成龍時，
> 在Keroro小隊裡最好看。(衝擊波發射吧!!)
> 
> 說到變成龍，比較期待看到Giroro他哥變成龍的樣子。
> (慘了，忘名，好像有u就是了。)


是Garuru
羅馬拼音是''嘎嚕嚕''

[沒記錯的話XDD]

----------


## 鋼夜席爾

感謝雷德大大分享 不過KERORO軍曹小隊怎麼都變成了龍...?
實在令人不解阿... 原來卡通是想到什麼寫什麼的...?

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 一審判一

軍曹...龍....
我都好喜歡^^
恩~我一定會去看@@
哈哈...長話短說

----------


## GOOSE

會不會龍族的形象完全摧毀阿（汗

以K同學平日的表現......

（毛毛的）

----------


## ALEX

不得了!keroro又出電影版了
這次是龍!
前三都和那白色的家伙脫不了關係
不過第四級是全新的人物
好想看喔
快點出來吧

----------


## a70701111

支援(會不會太晚了)
KERO 

GIRO TAMA 

KURU DORO 


雖然說很期待
可是台灣能不能看到，就不知道了。
希望能在電影院上映……
圖大抱歉需要等一下

----------


## 納貝留斯

前陣子糟糕島獸板有人發過這個消息，
這四隻青蛙的龍型態我比較喜歡TAMAMA和DORORO，
台灣不知道什麼時候上映？

期待啊

----------


## 上官犬良

Tamama......
說!你和龍王的白龍有什麼關係!(喂

Giror也滿像古利德的(汗

應該會去看吧,考完期中考之後

----------


## 無名龍

這就是所謂的完全變態(不要想成那個變態)
如:毛毛蟲變成蝴蝶的過程就是完全變態
(意思是完全改變型態)
Keroro不是已經是青蛙了?難道進化成究集体!!!
那不是就是超級變態?!(被眾毆到死)
迷之聲:來人阿!脫出去餵龍!

----------


## 狼佐

KERORO軍曹超劇場版4在台灣已經有消息了！
預計放映日期為2009/8/14
剛好是暑假^^就有時間去觀賞囉

相關連結http://tw.movie.yahoo.com/movieinfo_main.html/id=3031

----------


## ALEX

暑假都要上課~哭
我也好想看喔
看看以後應該會在電視上撥

----------


## 白玄 左戒

哎呀
雖然變成了龍
但Keroro還是Keroro呀

----------


## 德雷克

好康快報！
6/29～8/6日起請多多來金石堂逛逛〈漫博會〉
購買任一参展商品就送：﹝KERORO軍曹  超劇場版4﹞電影優惠券乙張。就是有龍之尾的最新一部。

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

印象中keroro不是結合滿多種熱門/經典動漫畫的惡搞嗎ww||

早期還有在看啦！但看動畫一直沒有任何進展，最後就沒追了。

喔！不曉得什麼時候卡通頻道會撥呢...(有日配嗎？應該沒吧...)

----------


## 雷凱伊

電視廣告完全沒出現KERORO變成龍的樣子呢

在此看到發現GERORO龍比較可愛(個人)

----------


## 火爪

前幾天才看完的說 (模仿Tamama)
真希望無論何時要死都能笑的像Kururu一樣開心
真佩服他們的攻擊
我還是想跟Kururu一起做電子龍>_<(Dororo也不錯)
為什麼Terara會變那麼多啊???
不管如何
他們都好帥喔!!!!

----------


## 雪之龍

我是有把整個片子看完...
雖然我自己覺得內容有點....混亂...
但是除了Keroro本變成龍的樣子我比較喜歡外...
我覺得Dororo樣子比Keroro好看耶...
(我自己比較喜歡天空藍(也就是淺藍色)...)

另外...這可能是我第一次看Keroro的劇場版吧...
因為我本身不太喜歡看Keroro軍曹的卡通...
是因為有關於龍...呵呵...才想要去看看的...

希望下次還有其他類似的動畫,可以供我欣賞...

----------

